# Shelter Challenge Countdeown



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Just 1 hour 31 Minutes to go!!*

*THANK YOU FOR ALL THE VOTES!*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Voting!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

rylee is on mommy's lap helping me vote...kinda


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

voting, like Michelle deleting cookies and voting again


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Keep going!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*1 hour 16 minutes!!!!!!!!!!*​*ENDS AT 11:59 PST*​


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*95 on the board now - are you voting? 1 hour & 13 minutes to go - *

*come on lurkers do something for the fluffs! VOTE*


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*1 LAST HOUR and counting down...*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

frenzied voting fueled by fortune cookies and rasberry tea!
Hugs!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

_*40 minutes - are we goning to do it for edie's gang??? *_
*I just sent a newbie a PM asking him to vote - he's probably wonder what has hit him! LOL*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

40 minutes to go ,I didn't know if i could hold out that long,got 3 computers voting!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

still going


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Only 36 minutes left! Thanks everyone!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Still going too!!!!!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Alexandria 's husband here, I'm still able to place my votes.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

YEah Richard!!!!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

TICK, TICK, TICK 

20 MINUTES LEFT


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

9 minutes


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*9 minutes!*


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*8 minutes!!!*


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*it's over!! ....NOT IT'S NOT! I CANNOT COUNT! *


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Keep going 9 minutes


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

For the Lucy's in the world, I'd move oceans.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*3 minutes!*


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*1 minute to go!*

*get you last votes in now!*


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*now it's over for real!*


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

great job everyone!!!!! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mazel tov everyone! We did all we could do. If you still have any feeling in your hands or fingers...give yourselves a pat on the back..


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Goodnight ladies.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Tell Richard Thanks!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

sandcastles said:


> alexandria 's husband here, i'm still able to place my votes.


thank you richard for filling in and voting!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

OK then, we're finished. Mazel Tov, Michelle.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mazel tov everyone!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Couldn't get that last vote in!!!! By the time I refreshed, it was 3:01 and the challenge was complete 

Saying prayers and crossing fingers, that dark winner prize come through.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Nite! Hugs!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

allheart said:


> Couldn't get that last vote in!!!! By the time I refreshed, it was 3:01 and the challenge was complete
> 
> Saying prayers and crossing fingers, that dark winner prize come through.


 

You kept voting that's what counts!!!

Keeping my fingers crossed and saying a prayer or two that we got the dark horse prize. When will we find out?


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Just taking a look at my little girl over there in her bed. I have never known a dog like Lucy. She is very smart.

Goodnight folks.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> Nite! Hugs!


 
Nite Everyone and hugs.


----------

